

Top Technology Breakthroughs of 2008  - naish
http://www.wired.com/gadgets/miscellaneous/news/2008/12/YE8_techbreaks?currentPage=all

======
pmorici
How the Apple App Store, Android and an SLR camera are one two and three while
things like flex displays and memrisistors that the bottom of the list is a
mystery to me.

------
kingnothing
The App Store and Android are 1 and 2? Seriously?

That list needs to be rearranged and those two items need to be removed.

